# New personal record King



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Fishing saturday in the Dreamweaver tourney out of Muskegon. We set lines at 530 just outside the pier heads with a glow spoon on one dipsey and a glow captains choice plug one the other. Trolled out to 80 ft with not a hit but lots of marks. About 630 I pulled the spoon and put out a 2 color and a 5 color leadcore on planer boards when the dipsey with the plug started to scream. I had it set at 115 ft and it went past 300 in a hurry. Anytime I tried to reel it took more line. We decided to pull the other two lines as we were getting into some traffic. Turned into shore and kept trying to reel some line. It got out past 600 when I finally started making some headway. Still took a few more runs but I could tell it was tired out. After 45 minutes we landed our biggest King to date and ended up 2nd biggest for the tournament at 25.3 lbs on their scale. Didnt get another hit all day but we were still very pleased. Steve


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Great story! Thanks for joining us Saturday


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

What'd it weigh?


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

HAHA leave it to me to forget the best part. 25.3 lbs on the tournament scale. I edited the post too. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Nice fish.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Awesome job, and fish.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

That's a beauty, nice job!


----------



## Burt Davis (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice fish buddy


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Most years that would be a shoe in for the big fish pot.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Big fish was 26.1 so we got beat by less than a pound. Not sure if it was a laker or king. Steve


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

That is a very nice fish!!


----------



## Randle (Nov 6, 2000)

Holy Cow! Nice fish Steve!!


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

what a battle!congrats!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Congrats Steve!


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats, nice fish.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

stockrex said:


> Congrats, nice fish.


Funny , we fish Muskegon port most yrs , last couple of weeks been doing good in Holland and posts out of Muskegon been dismal , nice to see a big one , nxt yr maybe we could fish the dream weaver tourney , never heard anything about it b4


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice fish. 

Last week was "big fish week." The week the Kings are at their biggest/heaviest, before they start making their spawning run. From here on they will slow their eating, until eventually they don't eat anything. 

There were some monster Kings caught out of Muskegon, last year.


----------

